

LessLettuce v1.1 - simonhamp
http://www.lesslettuce.co.uk/

======
tommoor
Could do with some description?

I'm going to guess you are looking for feedback so here it goes:

\- Interface is nice and clean, well done. \- Would be nice to have some
description of what the app is on the homepage, or for that matter the about
page! \- Page loads are a tad on the slow side - are you communicating with a
lot of APIs? \- What makes less lettuce stand out from other price comparison
sites?

Best of luck.

~~~
simonhamp
Thanks for the great feedback! :)

The main thing that makes it stand out from all the other price comparison
sites is the clean, uncluttered approach. Perhaps you noticed: no ads!
something we're pretty proud of (and hope to keep it that way).

We're constantly working on speed. So keep your eye on that one!

It's still early days and we've got loads of big ideas. Thanks for trying us
out and be sure to keep coming back as we start crunching through hundreds
more shops and millions more products!

